# Lost 16' NRS Raft



## wasatch_angler (Oct 23, 2010)

Rental Raft lost on Snake River - Alpine Canyon 7/4/11. 
Please call James 801-786-9896.


----------



## studytime (Oct 4, 2010)

how did this happen?


----------



## JHMainer (Jun 27, 2011)

Thats shitty. Now they will make you pay 5,000 for a 15 year old commercial raft. Palisades?


----------



## SummitSurfer (Jun 23, 2010)

Yeah....thinking we are going to need a back story on this one as to how this happened?
Is the outfitter giving you time to reclaim or have they charged you?
Do you recall if it was labeled with the outfitters name/number?
Hope ya get it back.
****


----------

